# anyone have really abnormal tsh suddenly



## allmylove6 (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm a 10 year hashi patient, subtotal thyroidectomy, and new to the boards so HI! Last week had labs redrawn, really feeling down over this summer. have been taking meds like clockwork. And now TSH up to 23 from 3 over the course of 3 months. I havn't had that much of a swing ever. Wondering if anyone else has?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

allmylove6 said:


> I'm a 10 year hashi patient, subtotal thyroidectomy, and new to the boards so HI! Last week had labs redrawn, really feeling down over this summer. have been taking meds like clockwork. And now TSH up to 23 from 3 over the course of 3 months. I havn't had that much of a swing ever. Wondering if anyone else has?


Welcome to the board!

When was the last time you might have had a sonogram or a radioactive uptake scan of your thyroid? It could be that it is now acting up.

Also, have you changed anything? Meds, supplements...............anything like that?

What thyroxine replacement are you on and how much per day?


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

Sounds like the "good half" is starting to die off from the hashi's.

Same exact thing happened to my mom after half her thyroid was removed.


----------

